# Last Trip of the Year: Hells Bay & Front side same day:



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

great photos. happy new year to you, too. see ya out there...


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Great Day! Thanks for posting. Happy New Year.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome! Best wishes for a terrific 2012!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great Report!


----------

